

Pi is wrong... really. - joshcorbin
http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2010/12/08/really-is-wrong/

======
sz
Even worse is our definition of temperature... it should really be the
reciprocal. The thermodynamic definition is:

1/T = dS/dE where S is entropy and E is energy

dS/dE has a nice intuitive ring to it "if I put a small amount of energy into
the system, how will its entropy change", but since we declare that to be 1/T
we allow crazy things like negative and infinite temperatures (these actually
exist - and the negative temperatures are hotter than the positive ones).

~~~
jesusabdullah
On the other hand, most heat transfer relations are proportional to delta-T,
so a T' = 1/T definition would make thing like

q = h (T_2-T_1)

become

q = h( 1/T'_2 - 1/T'_1 )

Perhaps unlike the case for pi, I think there's a good argument here for
keeping temperature as-is.

------
URSpider94
A similar (primary-source) article was posted about 5 months ago, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449813>.

------
PaulHoule
pi = half, 2 pi = the whole...

what's more direct?

~~~
biggus_dictus
Did you read the article? So many fundamental equations become more elegant
when pi is redefined in this way. Isn't pi/2 = half, pi=whole more direct?

